# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Ensimmäinen HSL:n värein maalattu perusbussi liikenteeseen 3.11.

## RSS

Ensimmäinen HSL:n värein maalattu perusbussi liikenteeseen 3.11.

Ensimmäinen HSL:n tilaajavärein maalattu perusbussi lähtee liikenteeseen keskiviikkona 3.11. klo 10.25  linjalle 730, Helsinki - Pohjois-Nikinmäki. Bussi on ennen linjalle lähtöään nähtävillä klo 10.10 alkaen Rautatientorilla laiturissa 10.

Kaikki Helsingin seudun bussiliikenteeseen hankittavat uudet bussit maalataan jatkossa yhtenäisen mallin mukaan. Etuosaa hallitsevaksi väriksi tulee sininen ja takaosastaan bussit ovat valkoisia. Lentokenttälinjoilla 61 Tikkurila  Lentokenttä ja 615 Helsingin rautatieasema  Lentokenttä tilaajaväritystä tehostaa lentokoneen kuva. Yksi lentokenttälinjan väreihin maalattu bussi on jo liikenteessä linjalla 61.

Uusi tilaajaväritys on syntynyt Design Reform Oy:ssä Reijo Markun ja graafikko Soile Kesäkosken tiimityönä. Yhtenäisen värityksen tavoitteena on Markun mukaan selkeyttää joukkoliikenteen ilmettä, jolloin bussiliikenteen houkuttelevuus kasvaa. Yhtenäisestä väristä tulee vähitellen myös tärkeä osa Helsingin kaupunkikuvaa. Sininen väri juontaa juurensa siitä, että sinisillä busseilla on Helsingissä pitkä, aina 1930-luvulle asti ulottuva perinne.

Tilaajaväritykseen siirtymisen jälkeenkin linjoja liikennöivät bussiyhtiöt pysyvät edelleen esillä. HSL - ilmeen mukaisessa värityksessä on varattu tilaa myös yhtiöiden tunnuksille. Myös mainosten määrä säilyy ennallaan.

Tilaajaväritys tulee käyttöön uusien liikennöintisopimusten ja bussihankintojen myötä, joten maalaamisesta ei aiheudu lisäkustannuksia. Yhtenäinen väritys alkaa näkyä selvemmin jo ensi vuonna, kun liikenteeseen tulee arviolta 60 uutta bussia. Lähivuosina yhtenäinen väritys tulee näkyvimmin esille ruuhkatuntien ulkopuolella, kun liikenteessä on voittopuolisesti vain uudempaa kalustoa. Kauttaaltaan yhtenäiseen väritykseen päästään noin 10 - 15 vuoden kuluessa.



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## zige94

Eli taitaa olla Chaufferin aikaisemmin valokuvaama ja varikolla havaitsema HelB 953 Volvo 8700LE.

Ei muuta kuin huomenna valokuvaamaan kyseinen auto.

----------


## chauffer

> Eli taitaa olla Chaufferin aikaisemmin valokuvaama ja varikolla havaitsema HelB 953 Volvo 8700LE.
> 
> Ei muuta kuin huomenna valokuvaamaan kyseinen auto.


saattaapi olla :Very Happy:  On aavistuksen erinäköinen nyt kun on teipattu nimet ja numerot ja sivuikkunaan sininen kaari värin vaitumis kohtaan :Smile:  Meinasin ottaa aamulla kuvan mut jäi sit kuitenkin...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei muuta kuin huomenna valokuvaamaan kyseinen auto.


Kuvia odotettaessa... :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Kuvia odotettaessa...


Pistän niitä illalla, tai iltapäivällä töissä!  :Smile:  Tietääkö joku muuten millä lähdöllä voisi v61:n tilaajaväritysauton bongata Tikkurilasta?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pistän niitä illalla, tai iltapäivällä töissä!  Tietääkö joku muuten millä lähdöllä voisi v61:n tilaajaväritysauton bongata Tikkurilasta?


Ok.

Niitä on itseasiassa kaksi (VT 88 ja VT 338) ja ne voi nähdä melkein milloin tahansa. Itse kävelin lauantaina ja sunnuntaina Tikkurilassa ja Lentoasemalla, niin näin nuo joka kerta.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Miksei HelB:n autossa näy havainnekuvan mukaisesti Helbin nimeä takana, vai enkö vain erota? 
Luulin, että uusin värein autot tulevat liikenteeseen vähitellen vasta 2011, tämä yllätti minut. Osaako joku kertoa, mistä on kyse?

----------


## zige94

> Ok.
> 
> Niitä on itseasiassa kaksi (VT 88 ja VT 338)


Unohdinpas tuon VT 88:n, jolla yleensä töistä tulen kotiin Itäkeskuksesta linjan 519:n lähdöllä kello 20:50!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:25 ----------




> Luulin, että uusin värein autot tulevat liikenteeseen vähitellen vasta 2011, tämä yllätti minut. Osaako joku kertoa, mistä on kyse?


Ainakin oma arvaukseni tuon #953:n kohdalla on se, että tuohon tuhoitui pahasti Puistolassa kolarissa aikaisemmin tänä vuonna. Se korjattiin, ja samalla päätettiin laittaa tilaajaväreihin.

----------


## chauffer

> Miksei HelB:n autossa näy havainnekuvan mukaisesti Helbin nimeä takana, vai enkö vain erota? 
> Luulin, että uusin värein autot tulevat liikenteeseen vähitellen vasta 2011, tämä yllätti minut. Osaako joku kertoa, mistä on kyse?


Jos viittaat minun ottamaani kuvaan niin mainitsin jo silloin että autoa ei vielä oltu teipattu, maalattu vain...  :Wink:

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Ok, kiitos Chaffis.
Toivon hartaasti, että saamme kuvakavalkadin historiallisesta hetkestä, johon on tätä viestiä kirjoitettaessa enää 14min. :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Ok, kiitos Chaffis.
> Toivon hartaasti, että saamme kuvakavalkadin historiallisesta hetkestä, johon on tätä viestiä kirjoitettaessa enää 14min.


Bussi saapui Rautatientorille jo kello 10. Nyt vain mietin, mihin saan kuvani laitettua... Ne ovat liian suuria tänne...  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

Sainpas kuvia sittenkin tänne!  :Smile:  Siinä on nyt joitakin 46:sta kuvasta jotka otin  :Smile:  Viimeisessä kuvassa bussiemäntä, matkassa olemme juuri ennen Hakaniemen siltaa.

----------


## vristo

No jaa, eihän tuo ole yhtään hullumpi, toisaalta.

----------


## zige94

> No jaa, eihän tuo ole yhtään hullumpi, toisaalta.


Ei ole ei. Sopii hyvin ainakin tuolle Volvolle. Erään vanhan naisen kommentti Hakaniemestä kyytiin noustua bussiemännälle: "Tuo sininen näyttää todella rumalta. Ei sovi ollenkaan, liian vaalea." 
Muilta matkustajilta kuulin ainoastaan kehukommentteja, myös kuskin mielestä auto oli hienon värinen.

Oli kyllä aikamoinen katseenkääntäjä myös. Huomasin kuinka monet ihmiset pysäkeillä, ohi kävellessään ja muissa kulkeneuvoissa katsoivat bussia vähän ihmetellen.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Upea näky, ei voi muuta sanoa ja sydämelliset kiitokset zigelle nopeasta kuvatuotannosta, joka ilostuttaa niitä, jotka joutuivat olemaan töissä.

Silti suosikkini on wanha kunnon HKL:n dösä, jossa on Stadin vaakuna.

----------


## aki

Eikö nyt myös Westendin linjan ja ESLL:n kannattaisi teippauttaa täksi syksyksi hankitut Crosswayt HSL-väreihin, sehän olisi suht helppo toimenpide kun autot ovat ennestään kokovalkoisia, näin saataisiin Tilaajaväritystä ainakin linjoille v50,452,453,516 ja 611

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sainpas kuvia sittenkin tänne!  Siinä on nyt joitakin 46:sta kuvasta jotka otin  Viimeisessä kuvassa bussiemäntä, matkassa olemme juuri ennen Hakaniemen siltaa.


Hienoa on, hienoa on... :Very Happy:  Ei voi muuta sanoa!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:09 ----------




> Eikö nyt myös Westendin linjan ja ESLL:n kannattaisi teippauttaa täksi syksyksi hankitut Crosswayt HSL-väreihin, sehän olisi suht helppo toimenpide kun autot ovat ennestään kokovalkoisia, näin saataisiin Tilaajaväritystä ainakin linjoille v50,452,453,516 ja 611


Luulenpa, että ne on juuri tuon tilaajavärityksen takia jätetty valkoisiksi (paitsi ESLL:llä on kyllä muutenkin valkoiset bussit).

----------


## Nak

Siellä Rautatientorilla ilmeisesti ollut aikamoinen "show" kun on julkistettu tuo bussi. Harmi etten tajunnut aamupäivällä kävellä Rautatientorin puolelle tauolla, kun olin samoihin aikoihin Elielillä tauolla.  :Sad:  

Kuitenkin "show" ihmetyttää kun Vantaalla kaksi tilaajaväritteistä bussia on jo ollut kohta viikon liikenteessä.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LVi

Mielestäni teippausratkaisu, jossa vierekkäin ovat HSL:n logo ja liikennöitsijän autonumero, on erikoinen. Näin ollen "HSL:llä" voi olla kaksi tai useampikin eri autoa vaikkapa numerolla 953.

----------


## aki

> Mielestäni teippausratkaisu, jossa vierekkäin ovat HSL:n logo ja liikennöitsijän autonumero, on erikoinen. Näin ollen "HSL:llä" voi olla kaksi tai useampikin eri autoa vaikkapa numerolla 953.


Tuo on aivan totta, mieluummin pitäisi olla niin että HSL-logo olisi ainoastaan keulassa ja perässä ja sivuilla liikennöitsijän nimi kylkinumeron yhteydessä, tuo HSL 953 on aika harhaanjohtavaa, esimerkiksi palautteen antaminen saattaa hankaloitua kun liikennöitsijää ei enää tunnista värityksestä ja samalla "HSL-numerolla" voi tosiaan olla useampi auto. Esimerkiksi linjalla 453 saattaa olla sekä WL:n että VT:n autot numerolla 85.

----------


## Jussi

> Tuo on aivan totta, mieluummin pitäisi olla niin että HSL-logo olisi ainoastaan keulassa ja perässä ja sivuilla liikennöitsijän nimi kylkinumeron yhteydessä, tuo HSL 953 on aika harhaanjohtavaa, esimerkiksi palautteen antaminen saattaa hankaloitua kun liikennöitsijää ei enää tunnista värityksestä ja samalla "HSL-numerolla" voi tosiaan olla useampi auto. Esimerkiksi linjalla 453 saattaa olla sekä WL:n että VT:n autot numerolla 85.


Numero on kieltämättä melko hämäävä, mutta toisaalta suurin osa matkustajista ei varmaan tajua koko numeroa katsoakaan. Huomattavasti todennäköisemmin matkustaja tietää linjanumeron, ajankohdan ja sijainnin, mahdollisesti myös rekisterinumeron. Eikä niitä liikennöitsijöitä aina ennenkään ole värityksestä tunnistanut, ja toisaalta suurimmalle osalle matkustajista liikkennöitsijän nimi ei sano mitään, HSL, YTV ja HKL yleensä jonkin verran enemmän.

----------


## ultrix

Onhan toi sittenkin modernin raikas, vaikka tummansininen HelB-väri tai wanha HKL-BL-väri onkin lekentraarisempi.

----------


## sm3

> Mielestäni teippausratkaisu, jossa vierekkäin ovat HSL:n logo ja liikennöitsijän autonumero, on erikoinen. Näin ollen "HSL:llä" voi olla kaksi tai useampikin eri autoa vaikkapa numerolla 953.




Tavalliset matkustajat matkustavat yleensä bussilla mallia: "Scania"
Ja semmoisen liikennöitsijän kyydissä kuin "HKL"

Nuo ovat tavallisten ihmisten suusta kuultuja viime viikolla viimeksi. Ihmiset eivät yleensä ymmärrä linja-autoista yhtään mitään eivätkä edes välitä. Kun Pohjolan Liikenteen bussissa lukee kyljessä isolla "Pohjolan Liikenne" ovat ihmiset silti autuaan tietämättömiä minkä yhtiön autolla matkustavat. 

On siis turha huolehtia siitä että syntyisi väärinkäsityksiä. Harrastajat ymmärtävät mistä on kyse, ja tavalliset ihmiset eivät välitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Näin bussin illan pimeydessä ja ihmettelen, kenen aivoitus on tehdä puoliksi valkoinen bussi, jossa valkoinen on siellä takapäässä, joka likaantuu ensimmäiseksi ja pahiten. Kun tulee täkäläinen talvi, tuo bussi on kaksivärinen: sininen ja lapsen kakan ruskea. Sitten kun on kuraa ilman pakkasta, bussin värit ovat sininen ja harmaa.

En tiedä, kuka suunnitteli bussien, ratikoiden ja junien värit 1900-luvun alkupuolella, mutta tuntuu siltä, että ainakin suunnittelijalla oli käytännöllinen ajattelutapa. Värejä osattiin ajatella normaalin käytön kannalta, ei pelkästään sitä, miltä vaunu näyttää juuri pestynä.

Yksivärisyys (bussi siis näyttää yksiväriseltä saapuessaan pysäkille ja ajaessaan pysäkiltä pois) on valinta sinänsä, mutta on se minusta jossain määrin tylsä. HelB:in oma väritys raidan kanssa on minusta paljon mukavampi. Samoin YTV/HSL:n Jokeri-brändi. Pitääkö bussin värityksellä viestittää, että joukkoliikenne on tylsää. Omaan autoon saat koristeraitoja ja -listoja, metallivärin tai jopa sellaisen välkkeen, että väri vaihtelee valon suunnan mukaan.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Yksivärisyys (bussi siis näyttää yksiväriseltä saapuessaan pysäkille ja ajaessaan pysäkiltä pois) on valinta sinänsä, mutta on se minusta jossain määrin tylsä. HelB:in oma väritys raidan kanssa on minusta paljon mukavampi. Samoin YTV/HSL:n Jokeri-brändi. Pitääkö bussin värityksellä viestittää, että joukkoliikenne on tylsää.


Valinta sinänsä, ja juuri näin toimivat useat isot kaupungit. He eivät halua graafista ilotulitusta, vaan yhtenäisen ja siistin ilmeen. Bussin yhtenäisen värityksen ei ole käsittääkseni tylsyyden viestittäminen, vaan se, että kaupunkikuvan yleisilme olisi siisti, rauhallinen, tyylikäs ja yhtenäinen. Tosin HKL:n sininen olisi ollut paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valinta sinänsä, ja juuri näin toimivat useat isot kaupungit. He eivät halua graafista ilotulitusta, vaan yhtenäisen ja siistin ilmeen. Bussin yhtenäisen värityksen ei ole käsittääkseni tylsyyden viestittäminen, vaan se, että kaupunkikuvan yleisilme olisi siisti, rauhallinen, tyylikäs ja yhtenäinen.


Viime aikoina on kuitenkin ollut havaittavissa erilaista ajattelua. Meillä täällä esimerkkinä Jokeri-teippaus, muualta mm. LVM:n brändiselvityksessä olleet bussien harkitut raflaavammat ilmeet ja ratikkapuolella uusien vaunujen muotoilu- ja maalauskulttuuri yleensä. Tulkitsen tätä niin, että kun joukkoliikenne on mielletty pakkopullaksi, jonka ei ole tarkoituskaan houkutella ihmisiä pois autoistaan, on sopivaa tehdä joukkoliikenteestä yksiväristä ja mahdollisimman huomaamatonta. Se on tietenkin samalla siistiä, rauhallista ja yhtenäistä. Kuten Alkon muovikassit silloin, kun ne olivat hailakan turkoosin värisiä. Eiköhän niidenkin viesti ollut, että olisi parempi, ettei sellaista kassia käytettäisi.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Mielestäni teippausratkaisu, jossa vierekkäin ovat HSL:n logo ja liikennöitsijän autonumero, on erikoinen. Näin ollen "HSL:llä" voi olla kaksi tai useampikin eri autoa vaikkapa numerolla 953.


Mietin samaa. Yksi ratkaisu olisi määrätä liikennöitsijälle tunnuskirjain.

Esim.
HelB953 = A953
WL85     = B85
VT85      = C85

...jne

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Pakko sanoa, että hienolta näyttää :Very Happy:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Viime aikoina on kuitenkin ollut havaittavissa erilaista ajattelua. Meillä täällä esimerkkinä Jokeri-teippaus, muualta mm. LVM:n brändiselvityksessä olleet bussien harkitut raflaavammat ilmeet ja ratikkapuolella uusien vaunujen muotoilu- ja maalauskulttuuri yleensä.


Mutta onko sen hyödyllisyyden tueksi myös jotain tutkimusta? Oma kokemukseni brändeistä tehdystä tutkimuksesta on, että monimutkaisia bränditunnisteita ei kannata käyttää. Yksi esimerkki on sloganit: hyvin harva tietää kysyttäessä, mikä slogan liittyy mihinkin brändiin. Ne ovat siis bränditunnisteina täysin turhia. Myös logojen "muoti" on jälleen selvästi yksinkertaisempaan. Kaikkein arvokkaimpien brändien tunnus on jo pitkään ollut pelkkä omalla typografialla kirjoitettu nimi.

Oma väitteeni siis on, että nimenomaan yksivärisyys on joukkoliikenteessä toimivin ja mieleenpainuvin bränditunniste. Monimutkaisemmat kuviot eivät yhdistä samalla tavalla. Varsinkin, kun pohjana on hieno värien ja kuvioiden sekamelska. Joka tulee myös jatkumaan, koska kaukobussit jatkavat omissa väreissään. Siitä erottuu nimenomaan selkeydellä.

Ja jos nyt unohdetaan, että maailman kuuluisin joukkoliikenteen brändi lienee Lontoon punaiset bussit, niin myös heti pystyy aika moni mainitsemaan, että myös Tukholmassa ja Oslossa liikennöi punaiset bussit, Köpiksessä oranssit. Helsingin metro on oranssi (joskin väri muuten on todella ruma; sen tajuaa viimeistään kun näkee sen LUTin "metroratikan"). Mutta kuinka monta monimutkaista ja mielenkiintoista bussikuviointia oikeasti jää mieleen?

Jokin todella jännittävä kuviointi saattaisi ehkä herättää huomiota, mutta kävisi vanhaksi melko nopeasti. Yksivärisyyttä pystyy jatkamaan vaikka maailman tappiin. HSL:n väritys ei tietysti ole puhtaasti yksivärinen ja kuvioton, mutta tuota ideaa pystynee ehkä tarvittavalla tavalla uudistamaan joskus. Monimutkaisemmat kuviot täytyy laittaa kokonaisvaltaisemmin uusiksi, ja tuttuihin brändeihin kajoaminen on aina vaarallista. Esim. maitotölkkien ulkonäköuudistuksessa tehdään aina vähän kerrallaan ja säilytetään paljon tuttua. Yksi idea tässä uudistuksessakin oli varmasti myös "paluu vanhaan", koska se luo matkustajille juuri turvallisempaa mielikuvaa ja helpottaa yhteisöllisyyden tuntua.

Ei, minä en siis ole sitä mieltä, että yksinkertainen brändi-ilme tarkoittaisi, että sillä viestitään huomaamattomuutta. Nimenomaan selkeys on valttia.

----------


## Compact

Väritys on kokonaisuutta ajatellen todella huonosti koottu ja siten epäonnistunut [kuten esim. Turun vastaava] - tai sanotaan näin, että se kuvastaa nykyajan disainareitten maailmaa: läppäri on poikasten suurin ymmärrettävissä oleva taso. Väritetty viivapiirros bussista sen neljästä eri vaakatason suunnasta läppärin ruudulla näyttää varmaankin toimivalta, mutta sitä se ei ole aikuisten-oikeassa kolmiulotteisessa 1:1 maailmassa, jossa bussi nähdään miljoonasta eri suunnasta ja arvio annetaan sen mukaan. Toki ymmärrän, että valitulla värikaavalla on kannattajansakin, mutta heillä on vielä paljon opittavaa tässä maailmassa ja kehuvat tulosta nuoruuden innolla (tunnistan asian). Tumma pitäisi olla siinä päässä, mihin lika kerääntyy ja vaalea toisessa päässä. Ja tuollaiset värien laineilut ovat takautumia villeiltä 1930-40-luvuilta. Ne todettiin vanhentuneiksi jo 50-luvulla. Ynnä muuta.

Tällä värityksellä ei ole pitkää tulevaisuutta, vaan aivan varmasti jo tällä vuosikymmenellä (ennen vuotta 2019) päätetään jokin rationaalisempi värikaava. Pahoin pelkään, että sen yhteydessä perinteinen sininen on potkaistu pihalle, tai pidetään jäljellä variotramien tapaan "räystäslaudat" sinisinä. Sininenhän ei ole pikkulasten kurahousuista tuttu pastelliväri, joka on yleensä näiden tämän hetken disainareitten paletti [tai vihreänliiton vihreä + tyhjää kuvaava valkea]. He kun ovat niihin niin tottuneet. 

Disainarit kun panevat laskuun vielä nollan perään, niin päättäjä ajattelee, että tämän pitää olla todella parempi kuin nykyinen. Ihme kun ei olla keksitty laittaa bussien kylkiin myös heijastavia pintoja, kuten VR-Yhtymä Oy on uusiin vihreä-valko -juttuihinsa lisännyt. Autoissa sillä olisi paljon lisäarvoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Väritetty viivapiirros bussista sen neljästä eri vaakatason suunnasta läppärin ruudulla näyttää varmaankin toimivalta, mutta sitä se ei ole aikuisten-oikeassa kolmiulotteisessa 1:1 maailmassa, jossa bussi nähdään miljoonasta eri suunnasta ja arvio annetaan sen mukaan.


Oletko päässyt näiden desainareiden koneille kurkkimaan? Ei ole nykymaailmassa nimittäin kovin vaikeaa tehdä yksinkertainen kolmiulotteinen pyöräytys ja kappaleen kurkistelu mistä tahansa kulmasta. Tietenkin on iso virhe, jollei näin ole tehty, mutta todella helppoa sellaisen tekeminen on.

----------


## Compact

Enpä ole, mutta älyän sen verran, että näin sen on ollut pakko tapahtua.

----------


## vristo

> Helsingin metro on oranssi (joskin väri muuten on *todella ruma*; sen tajuaa viimeistään kun näkee sen LUTin "metroratikan").


Kauneus on toki katsojan silmässä, mutta omasta mielestäni Helsingin oranssi metro on yksi onnistuneimpia maailmassa. Tästä väristä tulee heti mieleeni M (niinkuin Helsingin metro), eikä missään muussa metrokaupungissa ole onnistuttu luomaan yhtä onnistunutta yhteyttä pelkän värin avulla itse tuotteeseen. Tämä muotoilu ja värityshän ei rajoitu vain itse juniin, vaan on mukana kaikessa metron ulkoasussa, opasteita yms. myöten. Itse Helsingin metroaseman "merkkimajakkahan" on tyylikkyydessään ja näkyvyydessään ihan vaikkapa Tukholman T-merkin veroinen, mutta on mielestäni jopa modernimpi ja ajattomampi, kuin se.

(Helsingin metroaseman kuva lähteestä http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsingin_metro 
Tunnelbanan logon kuva lähteestä: http://www.u-bahn-blog.de/)

Vastaavia onnistuneita värien brändäyksiä ovat mielestäni, tietenkin, Fazerin sininen tai HK:n sininen lenkkimakkara ja on suorastaan ironista, että Atrian Punainen lenkki ratsastaa samalla brändillä (ja on itseasiassa parempaakin).

Mutta lukekaahan tämä opinnäytetyö Helsingin metron muotoilusta:

Helsingin metro muotoilun näkökulmasta 

Opinnäytetyö Päivi Simpanen (pdf)

Tämän opinnäytetyön selostuksesta pieni lainaus:



> Työn tarkoituksena oli selvittää, miksi Helsingin metroa pidetään yhtenä maailman kauneimmista, ja mikä merkitys sillä on Helsingin identiteetille.


Tismalleen, mielestäni!

---------- Viesti lisätty 5.11.2010 kello 0:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 4.11.2010 kello 23:52 ----------

Päivi Simpasen opinnäytetyöstä luettua:




> Helsingin metron arvo ja merkitys kaupungin identiteetille on huomattu. Esimerkiksi MTV3:n 3.2.2009 esitetyssä Uniikki ohjelmassa kerrottiin Helsingin metrosta kaupungin aarteena. On myös sanottu, että se on kaunis kuin koru ja yksi maailman kauneimmista metroista.

----------


## vristo

Minusta voisi olla yksinkertaisesti näin:
HelB953 
WL85    
VT85
Eli käytettäisiin virallisia lyhenteitä liikennöitsijöiden nimistä bussin järjestysnumeron edellä.

Tai sitten käytettäisiin nelinumeroisia numerosarjoja, jossa ensimmäinen numero kertoo liikennöitsijän. Tällöin HelBillä tulisi tosin viisinumeroisia järjestysnumeroita tai sitten sen bussien numerointia muutettaisiin. Silloin legendaarisesta, bussin iän kertovasta (on ollut käytössä 70-luvun alusta) numerojärjestelmästä pitäisi ehkäpä luopua. 

Tämä liikennöitsijää osoittava numero (vaikkapa väliltä 1-9) voitaisiin jopa arpoa, jolloin se osuisi jokaiselle liikennöitsijälle satunnaisesti.

Mutta sellainen merkintätapa, kuin kuvissa näkyvissä HelB 953:ssa on, (eli järjestysnumero, liikenteentilaajan nimi ja logo sekä itse liikennöitsijän nimi), johtaa ilmanmuuta harhaan. Satunnainen palautteenantajan näkee, että se on "HSL 953". Kuten muutamat kirjoittivat jo aiemmin, tämä aiheuttanee ongelmia sekä ylimääräistä ja turhaa työtä esimerkiksi sellaisilla linjoilla, jossa on useampia liikennöitsijöitä.

Pientä viilaamista tilaajavärin toteutus, merkintätapoineen ja logoineen siis mielestäni kaipaa vielä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:51 ----------

Tuossa katselin kuva muualta maailmasta ja havaitsin, että kyllähän esimerkiksi SL-liikenteessäkin, Tukholmassa, ajetaan samannumeroisilla busseilla kautta liikennöitsijöiden. Mutta jotenkin vieläkin selvemmin pitäisi HSL:n bussiliikenteessä, minkä yhtiön bussi "953" oli se, joka vaikkapa roiskautti kurat jalankulkijan lahkeille tai jonka kuljettaja ajoi erityisen tasaisesti ja oli muutenkin huomaavainen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:23 ----------

Kuinka paljon muuten tulee samantyyppisiä ja samannumeroisia busseja tämän tilaajavärityksen myötä?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Tuli vielä mieleen yksi merkintätapa:

*ESIM.*HelB 953 = 10-953 tai 10953
WT85      = 20-85 tai 2085
WL85      = 30-85 tai 3085

j.n.e...

Miltä tämä sinusta vristo kuulostaa?

----------


## zige94

Saanko kysyä herroilta, että missä noissa kuvista näitte että numero 953 olisi HSL-logon perässä? Ainoastaan itse huomasin etuoven vieressä, ja kuljettajan ikkunan alla. Edessä se on kuljettajan näkökulmasta katsottuna vasemmalla, mutta ei suoraan HSL-logon vieressä. Takana numero on vähän oikeaan yläviistoon HelB-logosta.

----------


## hylje

Selvästihän se on HSL-logon jälkeen joko oikealla tai alapuolella molemmilla matkustajan näkemillä seinillä. HelB-logo on kaukana, edessä ei ole ollenkaan. Siis HSL 953.

----------


## zige94

> Selvästihän se on HSL-logon jälkeen joko oikealla tai alapuolella molemmilla matkustajan näkemillä seinillä. HelB-logo on kaukana, edessä ei ole ollenkaan. Siis HSL 953.


Hmm... No joo... Ja jos noita laittamiani kuvia edellisellä sivulla olet katsonut, niin Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy lukee pienellä etuoven yläpuolella, melkein takaoven puolella, vasemmalla sivulla bussia takaosassa ja ihan takana bussia vähän isommalla sitten.

----------


## vristo

> Kuinka paljon muuten tulee samantyyppisiä ja samannumeroisia busseja tämän tilaajavärityksen myötä?


Vastaan itse itselleni. 

Nämä kaksi eri liikennöitsijän bussisarjaa tulevat olemaan ulkoasultaan lähes samanlaisia, vain operaattorin nimi sekä linjakilpityyppi on eri (samannumeroisia autoja on useitakin):

http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...lb301-311.html

http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...vt307-315.html


Vastaavia esimerkkejä varmasti löytyy muitankin.

Erittäin suurella mielenkiinnolla seuraan nyt sitä, millaisella "innolla" liikennöitsijät lähtevät mukaan touhuun ja vaihtamaan kalustonsa väritystä. Päänavauksen ovat tehneet Veolia sekä HelB. Mikä onkaan sitten seuraava operattori, joka ottaa HKL-Bussiliikenne-tilaajavärityksen käyttöön? 

Itse näin tuon Helb 953 livenä tänään ja täytyy todeta sen olevan ihan tyylikäs. Todella.

----------


## chauffer

> Mikä onkaan sitten seuraava operattori, joka ottaa HKL-Bussiliikenne-tilaajavärityksen käyttöön?


Mikä ihmeen HKL-Bussiliikenne- tilaajaväritys? HKL-bussiliikenne kuopattu 5 vuotta sitten...  :Biggrin:

----------


## vristo

> HKL-bussiliikenne kuopattu 5 vuotta sitten...


Sorry, typo/ajatusvirhe; tuossa kohtaa pitää luonnollisesti lukea HSL-Bussiliikenne.
(olisikohan mahdollista, että ylläpito korjaa tuon kohdan edelliseen viestiini?)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:04 ----------

Meillä kaksikielisessä HSL-alueella on sikäli hankalampi tilanne, kun sama asia, joka HSL-perusbussissa kerrotaan näin tilaavievästi koko bussin perässä,

http://jlf.fi/attachments/f34/981d12...ienennetty.jpg

on kerrottu Tukholman SL-liikenteen bussissa näin (tuo pikkutarra etummaisen sivulasin alareunassa):

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/IMG_0812.jpg

----------


## Tuomas

> Vastaavia esimerkkejä varmasti löytyy muitankin.


Tässä on esimerkki, joka jo on olemassa:  :Smile: 
Helsingin Bussiliikenne 701-706
Nobina 705-707

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Saanko kysyä herroilta, että missä noissa kuvista näitte että numero 953 olisi HSL-logon perässä? Ainoastaan itse huomasin etuoven vieressä, ja kuljettajan ikkunan alla. Edessä se on kuljettajan näkökulmasta katsottuna vasemmalla, mutta ei suoraan HSL-logon vieressä. Takana numero on vähän oikeaan yläviistoon HelB-logosta.


Eihän se olekaan, mutta fontti on HSL-fontti. Jotenkin hienostuneesti, mutta selkeästi pitäisi erottaa liikennöitsijät. Itse edelleen kannatan mallia A, B, C...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Enpä ole, mutta älyän sen verran, että näin sen on ollut pakko tapahtua.


Täällähän oli esillä suunnittelutoimiston tekemä havainnekuvakin (vaikka kuvapohja olikin lainattu hieman kyseenalaisesti). Silmät kiinnikö he sen tekivät?

----------


## Knightrider

Minusta paras ratkaisu olisi yksinkertainen (maks.) viisinumeroinen luku - 9999 ensimmäistä saisivat maks. nelinumeroisen luvun, eli jo aika suuri osuus busseista. Tavallinen kansalainen hahmottaa paremmin luvun 10 321 kuin Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy 9125 tai D5320 yms. Kyllä se olisi helpointa näin - vaikkapa HSL 12 054 tai HSL 10 kuin nuo muut järjestelmät. Viiteen numeroon mahtuisi bussit, raitiovaunut, junat, lautat ja metrotkin - huomatkaa että D5320 = 5 merkkiä, 10 321 = 5 merkkiä, minusta on vain helpompaa ymmärtää pelkkiä numeroita.

----------


## chauffer

> Minusta paras ratkaisu olisi yksinkertainen (maks.) viisinumeroinen luku - 9999 ensimmäistä saisivat maks. nelinumeroisen luvun, eli jo aika suuri osuus busseista. Tavallinen kansalainen hahmottaa paremmin luvun 10 321 kuin Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy 9125 tai D5320 yms. Kyllä se olisi helpointa näin - vaikkapa HSL 12 054 tai HSL 10 kuin nuo muut järjestelmät. Viiteen numeroon mahtuisi bussit, raitiovaunut, junat, lautat ja metrotkin - huomatkaa että D5320 = 5 merkkiä, 10 321 = 5 merkkiä, minusta on vain helpompaa ymmärtää pelkkiä numeroita.


miksi kaikki pitäisi tehdä niin vaikeaksi? Jokaiselle liikennöitsijälle vai sama ohje että edessä, kyljissä ja perässä auton numero samassa paikassa liikennöitsijän nimen alla/vieressä. Ei sen vaikeampaa... ja harva tosiaan valitusta tehdessään auton numeroa muistaa, linja numerolla ja lähtöajalla ne valitukset kirjataan...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

Ehkäpä sillä numerolla ei ole niin väliä, vaikka Vt 138, Nf 138 ja Helb 138 ajaisi samaa linjaa. Vaikkapa nyt sitä linjaa 150. Kuitenkin tilaajalla on tiedossa varmasti lähdöt ja kuka niitä lähtöjä ajaa ja oletusarvoistesti vielä että millä autollakin. Sillä jos esim. linjan 150 lähtö 7.34 olisi vakiona Helb 138:lla niin eikö Helb järjestä silloin korvaavan auton siihen lähtöön jos auto 138 on vaikka huollossa? Tuskin siihen lähtöön silloin änkeää Vt ja NF 138 ainakaan?? Vaikka ajaisivat muita linjoja vakiona?

Numeroillahan ei ole silloin väliä siis, vaikka Vt 138 ajaisi tuon 7.24 lähdön, Nf 138 tuon 7.29 lähdön ja Helb 138 tuon 7.34 lähdön, sillä kaikkihan nämä ohittavat pysäkit eri aikoina ja vaikka palautteen antaja lähettäisi palautteen, että "Hsl 138 auto kaahasi kuin hullu koko matkan kamppiin, itse hyppäsin kyytiin maanantaina 1.11, 7.42 haukilahden solmu nimiseltä pysäkiltä!" 
Silloinhan tilaajalla ei ole vaikeata selvittää, että kuka kolmesta hsl 138 bussista on ollut kyseisenä päivänä klo. 7.42 haukilahden solmu pysäkillä. Näkeehän sen buscom tiedoista?  Ja vaikka teille muillekkin pähkinä purtavaksi että kuka noista kolmesta 138:sta siellä kaahailee?  :Wink:

----------


## Jussi

> miksi kaikki pitäisi tehdä niin vaikeaksi? Jokaiselle liikennöitsijälle vai sama ohje että edessä, kyljissä ja perässä auton numero samassa paikassa liikennöitsijän nimen alla/vieressä. Ei sen vaikeampaa... ja harva tosiaan valitusta tehdessään auton numeroa muistaa, linja numerolla ja lähtöajalla ne valitukset kirjataan...


Ja kun katsoo HSL:n palautelomaketta (http://www.hsl.fi/FI/Sivut/Palaute.aspx), ei siinä ole edes paikkaa auton numerolle tai liikennöitsijälle.

----------


## Nak

Kuuleman mukaan Helb 953, joka siis on tämä ensimmäinen, olisi ajettu jo kaiteisiin ja saanut ensimmäiset Hsl-naarmut kylkeensä!  :Razz:  joten ei siinäkään aikailtu.

----------

